# اللهجة المصرية : بردو



## jawad-dawdi

ما هو المعنى الدقيق لكلمة بردو؟ .. وما هو أصلها؟​


----------



## إسكندراني

تعني *أيضا*
وهجائها برضو أو برضه
وفي بعض الأقاليم يُقال بَرضَك
ولست أدري ما أصلها​


----------

